# Old Sheaffer Section



## apple320 (Feb 7, 2009)

Here is a new body I built for an old Sheaffer section I had out of a desk pen that was broken.  I was able to get a slim Sheaffer section in it so now it is a working pen.

Chris


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice Job, those Sheaffer's had wonderful nibs.  It also looks like most of the masking is still on the nib too!


----------



## scotirish (Feb 9, 2009)

Very nice, I love fountain pens.  You should be proud.


----------



## Houstonian (Feb 25, 2009)

Chris,

Nice work on this and the others you've posted.

What thread size are you using for the cap-to-body fit?

Thanks,
Lee


----------



## markgum (Feb 25, 2009)

awesome nice save.


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 27, 2009)

Very nice job on your pen!!!!


----------

